# is this led worth it?



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

I am in china and come across a led light. Here are the spec
24x3w white 12000k
24x3w blue 450-465 nm
5000 lumen
16.7x6.3x2.2 (inch)
Weight about 3kg
It has digital timer and can choose to turn on blue/white/both for day/nite mode
It also has setting to adjust day/nite mode's color temperature . I would assume it is very close to dimmable setting.
My question is will this unit worth $500?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh there is one more feature, it has temperature control for fan. 
For example. U can set the fan turn on when it is over36c. And keep it off if it is cold


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

seems similar to the eshine leds I was looking at. 
at first I thought it was a great deal but still ended up buying a name brand Led.

plus eshine is selling them for 300 and then with shipping and tax I calculated around 400 a unit. 
but if your there already I dont see why you should still have to pay 500 to get it back to canada.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thx and i checked e.shine ,the one they have is similar watts and output.but it is a lot heavier (7kg almost twice as heavy).it also doesnt come with those build in timer. Unless i am looking at the wrong m


----------

